# the 55 set up again :)



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

3 giant danios to get things going


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

going to order a marineland double bright LED next week i think.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> going to order a marineland double bright LED next week i think.


Don't. A pair of these suspended would be much better. And he's in Red Deer, AB. Panorama Module Freshwater LED Kit - Modular LED.ca


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

those look good. i was thinking about doing a canopy too, to keep the kids away from the water.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you consider one of our freshwater bright, or reef bright?

Equipment


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i was looking at those also awhile back, totally forgot about them. do those have moonlights also on them?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They work just like the Marineland ones, with a rocker switch, which means you cannot automate the use of the moonlights if you use them as main lights. You would still have to get separate moonlights. The other option is to order the Hamilton Strip moonlights in white, which will be plenty bright for every growing low light plants, but are perfect for viewing fish, if you order them in white.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm looks like i have some options to think of. thanks for your help again guys.


----------

